

Scientists Prove That Designer Knockoffs Turn You Into a Lying, Cheating Mess - aresant
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662166/scientists-say-designer-knockoffs-make-you-into-a-lying-cheating-hot-mess

======
dman
This submission on HN links to a blog post which links to the story in
Scientific American about the study in Psychological Science about Designer
knockoffs.

The blog post links to Sci Am saying read more on SciAm, however SciAm appears
to be behind a paywall.

I would love to know if the original Study lists how it was funded.

